# POS codes



## armymomryan (Sep 1, 2010)

Can anyone help with the following;

We are billing Medicare for physicans that are performing services in an independent living facility, the CPT codes that we use are 99327, 99328, 99335, 99336, 99350, and 99334.  We are having problems with the POS for these CPT's, can anyone advise on the correct way to bill theses CPT's that Medicare will accept.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Sep 1, 2010)

POS 33 is what we use for custodial care facilities.  We had to check with our local carrier, though to get that mystery solved.  If 33 doesn't work for you, call your CMS contractor, because we also had problems with our clearing house wanting a NPI number (which a custodial care facilty would not have).    Good luck!


----------

